# Frame bauen



## Nerlich (29. September 2006)

Ich möchte gerne einen Frame programmieren, in dem eine Uhrzeit läuft. Desweiteren soll sich der Frame mit der Uhrzeit jede Sekunde aktuallisieren damit die Uhrzeit richtig angezeigt wird. Danke im voraus.


----------



## Andreas Späth (29. September 2006)

Frames > http://de.selfhtml.org/html/frames/index.htm
Und was den Inhalt betrifft, das wäre mit PHP und einem ständigem Reload der Seite möglich, das wäre aber nichtnur Serverressourcen "unschonend" sondern würde beim User jede Sekunde eine neue HTML Seite runterladen... das erfreut die Leute wohl eher nicht.
Oder per Javascript, welches beim Start die aktuelle Uhrzeit eventuell noch aus einem PHP Script bezieht.

Google einfach mal nach "Javascript Clock" da gibt es tausende fertige Scripte für sowas


----------



## franz007 (30. September 2006)

Ich würde dir von dem ganzen Vorhaben Abraten, eine Uhr (auch noch mit Sekunden) wird von den meisten Useren als störend empfunden. (Fast) Jeder User hat eine auf seinem Desktop oder Taskleiste, genau so wie er sie möchte und wo er sie Möchte. Wenn ich wissen will wie spät es ist kann ich auf diese Uhr schauen und bin nicht auf ein Blinkendes Etwas auf irgendwelchen Seiten angewiesen.

Was du Machen könntest ,wenn du schon unbedingt die Uhrzeit einblenden willst, ist dass du eine Anzeige macht wann die Seite aufgerufen wurde (nur text), dadurch weiß er auch wie spät es ist (wenn er reloaded) hat aber eine Information die er sonst nicht hätte und halbwegs sinnvoll ist.


----------

